# JAX Pier Information for Jan.2007



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I am planning to visit Jax pier for the first time sometime during mid-January for a couple of days. 

What is runnning that time period?

What kind of tackle should I bring?

Where is a good place to stay close to the pier?

Thank you

Tight lines TM62


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I've only been to the Jax pier fishing one time, but I'll try to answer your questions.

*What is runnning that time period?*

Sane people are usually running as far away from the pier as they can get, all year long.

*What kind of tackle should I bring?*

I'd recommend a .45 with plenty of extra clips...

*Where is a good place to stay close to the pier?*

Atlanta. Not sure you'd want to be any closer than that. 

*Thank you*

You're welcome.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Try these guys.
http://jacksonvillebeachpier.com/
web cam
http://www.wjwb.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=WJWB/Page/JWB_SectionFront&c=Page&cid=1128767789042
The pier can get crowed during the summer but after the King Fish run, it slows down a lot as far as people.Right now you may see 20-30 on the pier a day.In Jan. when it's chilly and windy, you might be the only one out there.
For what is running and places to stay check out the pier web site.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry tarponman, you'll have to forgive surf fish, he's just mad at the world because he read about all the bad things braided line does


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Braid*

kill brain cells, thats what wrong with the rest of us   Jax isnt that bad, just like anywhere else. Don't be in the wrong place and you will be okay ...And use braid and everyone will run from you, It is that dangerous known to cast a few 100yds and pull monster fish out of the deepest corners


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

TM62..

JaxPier won't be in full circus mode in mid January. Bring a few light rods and a couple pounds of FRESH shrimp. Whiting will be the catch of the day. Might even be some BIG ones around.

Comfort Inn on Mayport Rd. is 10 minutes from the pier, and 69 bucks a nite.

BentHook gave you a good link. Not much being posted right now, but there's a lot of info there.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, for the info guys.I just wanted to try something different and in a warmer climate.
Good Post Surfish 

Tight lines Everyone TM62


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Give us a shout when you get here,I don't care what kind of line you use. If you know how to fish you can use dental floss if you feel like it. BTW, if you show up on JBP with braid you WILL get run off,especially on the "T" where the Big Game Hunters hang.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Warmer climate. Right now temp is in the 40s. I guess everything is relative though. It sure isn't maine or some of the other far northern states where they have one day of summer (4th of july). I think they live in igloos up there don't they. I was born and raised in North Dakota. Didn't leave anything up there and if I did it could stay there.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Give us a shout when you get here,I don't care what kind of line you use. If you know how to fish you can use dental floss if you feel like it. BTW, if you show up on JBP with braid you WILL get run off,especially on the "T" where the Big Game Hunters hang.


That's right, I forgot to tell him about the "T" Barty. 

When you're fishing on the "T", and somebody yells "Duck or Bleed!!!" you better hit the deck. You ain't seen fishing fun until you've seen a three pound "mud hook" that was launched at a 45 degree angle off the end of the pier stop in mid air (reel blew up) and come screaming back down at the guy who launched it.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Wait a minute. Didn't see that. I'll just have to go to Jax pier with my braid. I'll be damned if I'd let anyone run me off. I just don't like crowded piers but I might just have to make an exception. Last I heard was that pier wasn't owned by any group of fishermen.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Uh Oh......Here we go!!!


----------



## mikersmith (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on down to the pier anytime Greybeard. The city owns the pier not the fishermen. The fishings not the greatest right now.There ain't no law against braided line. Just in summer time when they king fish they won't want it being used then is all and you might have a fight on your hands then. I think you should be able to use what ever you like but be prepared to defend your style of fishing. The pier is just like other places just keep any eye on your gear and have a fun time fishing.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I just got a little riled with surf fish thats all. For some reason that guy seems to have a phobia against braid. He just told somebody on the general forum to use epoxy to hold the braid from slipping on the spool. I don't like to fish in crowds. If you are on the beach, I'll give you 50 yards when I set up. By the same token if I'm there first I'd like the same courtesy. I see pictures of these guys up north in each others pockets and cringe. I'd have to get a boat if that was the only way to fish.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Perhaps a little explanation is in order about the use of braid on the end at JaxPier when it's crowded with 20-30 Kingfish rigs.

That equals 40-60 rods hanging off the "T", and it gets real crowded. Let's say you hook a big bottom fish using braid, and he decides to run across all the king rigs....

It's an undisputable fact that braid goes thru mono like hot butter when pulled by either you or the fish, so it's very likely that you would end up cutting off several fishermen's rigs during one fight with a hard running fish.

This would make you very unpopular with ALL of the 20-30 people who were king fishing, not just whoever's lines you cut....

It's kind of a "when in Rome" scenario, and ninety-nine times out of a hundered, respect and courtesy are observed by all parties.

This time of year, you stand a good chance of having 50 yds of the pier all to yourself.

Come spring, the circus starts all over again.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I appreciate that. I wouldn't be there because of the crowd. I can see the reason that if you are gonna fish like that you have to show courtesy.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a friend who lives right on jax beach. I can park at his house and fish the beach. I don't need that crowded pier.


----------



## mikersmith (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya got a way with words RAILROADER. Very good explanation. I hear the whiting and sheepshead are biting at the pier now.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It does get crowded, but it's a lot of fun when those "Big Game" fish are around. Being in the middle of that chaos, and having people helping each other out and cheering one another on is a good thing. Kinda restores your faith that most people really are decent folks...


Thanks, MS, for the compliment!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> It does get crowded, but it's a lot of fun when those "Big Game" fish are around. Being in the middle of that chaos, and having people helping each other out and cheering one another on is a good thing. Kinda restores your faith that most people really are decent folks...


It's just like "Da Point" only you don't have to worry about getting hit in the face with big waves....


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jax Beach Pier*

I enjoy reading the banter from you guys. I live about 5 minutes from the Jax Beach pier. This time of year it should not be very crowded. Whiting are there and some pretty good sized ones too. Even a Red shows up once in a while this time of year. It cost 4 dollars to fish on the pier. I seldom go all the way out to the T. Usually fish just past where the breakers are. Those King fish rigs take up to much room and are annoying to other fishermen. If you want Whiting just fish of the beach and save 4 bucks. I''ll be on the beach at my favorite spot next month.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sense of Humor - Hmmmmm I wonder*

Boy, I'm sure Glad That Joe Guy from the Jax Pier didn't see the Post that Surf Fish put up on here Bad Mouthin' Jacksonville's Finest Ocean Fishin' Pier.  He would probably respond Defensively but Since I know that SurfFish is just jokin' then I guess everythin' is OKEE DOKEE. By the way, Listen to Railroader, He might be from Waycross but he is ONE INTELLIGENT and Experienced Jax Pier Angler and we are Glad to have him as we are Glad to welcome anyone to the Pier.

Joe Dionne
Florida Pier Anglers Association INC.
www.pierangler.org


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Braid!!!!*

Braid is great, I use it myself on my 12 ft. Rod with the Penn 750 but only when used where it should be. Here is 2 Places not to use Braid:
Remember, just a suggestion!!

*Deep Sea Party Boats with 50 Shoulder to Shoulder Anglers using MONO. It gets a bit messy when you tangle and tends to Anger some folks much less the crew who has to clean the mess, and, Fishin' Piers where you might cast Straight but remember you have numerous amounts of people who do not cast a line in the direction it should be cast which is STRAIGHT OUT on a crowded pier and you could spend your day playin' with knots and cuttin' lines then you would fishin'*

Come on out to the Pier between May and Sept and you will see what I mean.

Happy and Safe Holidays,
Joe Dionne


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually, Joe, I'd have to agree with you. The pier is probably the nicest fishing pier I've ever been on. 

If it was a private pier that charged $1,000 a year for membership, I'd be fishing there a couple days a week and I'd feel it was worth every penny. But as it is now, it's just a wee bit too "busy" for my tastes....


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Can't argue with ya there My Friend*

I have been in Conference with the City about Purchasing the Pier and Make it Private but I can't seem ta find anyone who will loan me the 5 Million Dollars  Believe me I have had many a FRUSTRATING day on the Pier and walked off earlier than I expected to but when that Reel Screams Off and that 40 lb Kind leaps 10 feet in the air it makes it all worthwhile.
By the way, let me know the next time you and Rob go Fishin' cause I need to run into Waycross and say hey to a Friend while he's out fishin  

Happy Holidays,
Joe


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Joe Dionne said:


> By the way, let me know the next time you and Rob go Fishin' cause I need to run into Waycross and say hey to a Friend while he's out fishin
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Joe


She said she's busy thru the holidays, Joe, but to tell "That OLD guy" that catches all the fish hawks hello.....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe Dionne said:


> Believe me I have had many a FRUSTRATING day on the Pier and walked off earlier than I expected to....


The best way I could describe it the day I was there is...

A mental institution on pilings with a $4 admission fee.

I didn't walk away. I ran away


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the heads up on the Braid,I'll be sure to leave it home . I planning to drive down the weekend of the 15th and try my luck and see if I can nail some whiting. I don't mind if I get skunked, I just want some warm weather,beach and a couple of chillies. Not necesarily in that order 

Tight lines to all of you guys!!!

TM62


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Joe Dionne said:


> I have been in Conference with the City about Purchasing the Pier and Make it Private but I can't seem ta find anyone who will loan me the 5 Million Dollars


I guess I could sell about half of my rods and reels to fund it


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

tarponman62 said:


> I just want some warm weather,beach and a couple of chillies. Not necesarily in that order


Not to upset your plan, but...

NO BOOZE on the pier.....I'm told it's $150.00 if ya get caught... 

Thought ya oughta know, beforehand.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Not to upset your plan, but...
> 
> NO BOOZE on the pier.....I'm told it's $150.00 if ya get caught...
> 
> Thought ya oughta know, beforehand.


Not that he was planning to.....


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

that's why you bypass that whole mess of piers. I stick to the beach where no one cares if I use braid or mono.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> that's why you bypass that whole mess of piers. I stick to the beach where no one cares if I use braid or mono.


or beer!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well I guess I'll have to leave the chillies with my braid . back home. RR thanks for the heads up on that as well. Don't want to start on the wrong foot on a new pier.

Regardless, I'm still coming down and catch me whatever swims by .

TM62


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't say or beer. I believe it's against the law to drink alcoholic beverages on Florida's beaches.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Really nothing against my home town pier or the great guys that fish it but thats one reason I like Sunglow, PITCHERS OF BEER !


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*For not*

allowing beer, its out there often...Hell i even found a few cans in my cooler What the hell, are we going to do. If beers are just jumping into our coolers and hands. There is no stopping these things(beer) they have a mind of thier own   oh Cocoa beach pier...has a bar right at the end of the pier, And nobody cares if you are using braid....  They are too busy, keeping those damn beers at bay  I also heard that Shrimp soak in beer overnite, will out catch anything...i have yet to put this to the test. Since the beer never makes it, the whole nite ....


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I know it's out there often. If somebody reading this forum doesn't know it ain't legal and busts one out in front of the wrong people and pays a fine well he sure ain't gonna be a happy camper with the advice he got. A game warden checking your cooler can write you a ticket for it. As the court clerk told one of my sons who tried to explain that he wasn't drinking it, it was just in the cooler, "If a Game Warden writes you a ticket in the state of Florida you pay it. You can take it to the judge but you will lose."


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

it is illegal to have alcohol on our beaches?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

on the books yes. However, every cop or warden I've ever met has told me to just keep the beer consumption resonable and make sure to tell those underage surfers out there "no beer for you." At CNS its federal land, so you might be fine for drinking out there. The law says no drinking in public. Federal land isn't officially public, hence why Playlinda Beach has that special lot down near the end *wink*


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I see it all the time....
well I just better stop that


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Not Allowed*

As a Fine Outstanding member of the Catholic Community and following the Catholic tradition of NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED that has been handed down throughout time,

*I Don't Drink anyway*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay*

its true that you arent suppose to be drinking. But i find it funny that a pier has a bar right at the end (Cocoa pier) and other piers in the state of fla also have bars on them....And people are still drinking. Also in one of most watch places in fla (The cape)( a place that i have fish for many years) They have a tiki bar right next to the boat ramps, everyone on the weekend is drinking there. They have the boat that eveyone is betting, and drinking there. They have a strip of food and bars right along the marina, where again everyone is drinking...And on top of this...There is more LAW in that area then almost anyplace in fla....And they don't mind you drinking as long as it doesnt get out of hand....Yes it a written law in the books, but it also will cut into any citys pockets if the law was to go crazy and write everyone up for drinking. (In these areas) If you can't drink without getting drunk, and become a A$$ while you are fishing, I would be the first one to dial 911 on you...But if you are having some beers and enjoying yourselve with friends. Then you are more then welcome to drink in the state of fla.....How many laws do you break everyday, that you arent aware of ??? I bet plenty....Laws are in place for a reason, some are good. And some are just plain stupid....and "most" law personal know this. If they were to give tickets out everyday for every law that was broken Tourist would go up north somewhere ....If you are going to drink, do at your own risk...Because its against the law as for me and others, we are getting a good cold one and drinking for you


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh my*

God....Please don't get me started on "Catholic"..and yes i was born one but unless it has to deal with fishing....Please keep it out of this section....Take it to the lounge...Then i can rip on it:--| Oh and i am not a drinker by no means. I just like to have one once in awhile, and they always seen to be out on the piers and beaches, marinas......


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am a recovering catholic..... Long road...
Beer is illegal send me all you have...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

Nice one Vic


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The piers that sell alcohol are privately owned as I recall. State owned piers and national parks forbid alcohol, as well as public beaches. However, I've fished public beaches with a beer or six in the cooler and no officer said anything to me about it. At Sebastian, they don't like it but as long as you don't get out of hand, I don't believe they'll say anything. 

I was raised Catholic, been there. Trust me, everything else is a sin, but apparently drinking isn't.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whats the difference between a Catholic Priest and a Baptist Minister from Georgia?????


















The Priest will talk to you in the liquor store....   

Sorry! Couldn't help myself! Needed one more post for 1400


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol,lol*

its time for a cold one now


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Railroader HUH*

Tell The Boss I said Howdy


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Be Careful*



Surf Fish said:


> The best way I could describe it the day I was there is...
> 
> A mental institution on pilings with a $4 admission fee.
> 
> I didn't walk away. I ran away


Jim, I know how old you are, If you were to run more than 25 feet the Paramedics would have to be called


----------

